# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  'Tongue-in-cheek'

## Yazeed

What does it mean (the expression, not the gesture)?

----------


## scotcher

It means to say something half seriously, or in a subtly mocking or self-mocking, or ironic way. Like a gentler form of sarcasm. 
For example: my mother-in-law is staying with us just now and isn't due to go home until new year, but my wife and her just argue all the time and it is really irritating, so each time they start I casually mention something about her air ticket being open ended, or ask whether she's looking forward to her next Aeroflot meal, or whether she's packed. That is tongue-in-cheek, she knows I'm joking but being half-serious at the same time. 
In addition, it can be used as an adjective to describe books, films etc which aren't out and out parodies, but nevertheless don't take themselves seriously. An example like Shaun of the Dead springs to mind.

----------


## tyomitch

I've also heard that the expression originates from comical actors putting their tongues in cheek to keep themselves from laughing at stage.

----------


## Yazeed

> It means to say something half seriously, or in a subtly mocking or self-mocking, or ironic way. Like a gentler form of sarcasm. 
> For example: my mother-in-law is staying with us just now and isn't due to go home until new year, but my wife and her just argue all the time and it is really irritating, so each time they start I casually mention something about her air ticket being open ended, or ask whether she's looking forward to her next Aeroflot meal, or whether she's packed. That is tongue-in-cheek, she knows I'm joking but being half-serious at the same time. 
> In addition, it can be used as an adjective to describe books, films etc which aren't out and out parodies, but nevertheless don't take themselves seriously. An example like Shaun of the Dead springs to mind.

 Gotcha.  Thanks!

----------


## Lampada

По-моему, это то же, что и "держать язык за зубами".

----------


## Rtyom

> По-моему, это то же, что и "держать язык за зубами".

 По-моему, не очень подходит.

----------

